
Ask HN: Four figure offer for 4 letter Instragram name - 10dpd
I&#x27;ve just been offered four figures for a 4 letter Instagram name.<p>Is this a scam, or are short instagram names valuable? If so, how?
======
cameron_b
The value of the name should be associated with the brand possibilities, or
the established audience.

I would be suspicious if this is a goblidegook name and you only use it for
lunch pictures.

------
catacombs
It's likely a scam. If the name is worth four figures now, you should continue
sitting on it and see if you can turn it into a five-figure offer.

